

New exploit could give Android malware apps access to user data - derpenxyne
http://tnw.to/h0ZbT

======
MikeKusold
Poor title.

According to the article, this is only an exploit on phone with a Exynos4
processor and a Samsung Kernel.

~~~
jrockway
I don't understand why they pick this minimal level of sensationalism. I would
have written: "New Android exploit makes worldwide thermonuclear war likely.
If this hack were installed on a phone that was carrying the nuclear launch
codes, then hackers could access them and launch nuclear missiles at the
world's largest cities, including New York, Los Angeles, and Pyongyang. Up to
75% of the world's population could die!"

